# First Bottle Stoppers



## UKpenmaker (Apr 8, 2007)

My first attempt at doing bottle stoppers.

Yew with White/Brown Marble Acrylic.








Pomelle Sapele with Alt Malachite inlay
Picture doesn't show the Pomelle very well, its much better in person. Honestly[]








Hope the pictures are Ok i have just got a new LCD screen and its a right PITA to set up correctly.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 8, 2007)

Pictures are great, fantastic work on the stoppers![][]


----------



## pete00 (Apr 8, 2007)

the yew's looking good.!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 8, 2007)

Great stoppers, pictures are great also.


----------



## armyturner (Apr 8, 2007)

I have turned just a few stoppers and I would think that the transition from wood to acrylic would be tough. You did an excellent job putting the two together.


----------



## SteveRussell (Apr 8, 2007)

Hello From Across The Pond,

Good job on your stoppers Andrew! [] Are you casting your own acrylic for the inlays? I turn lots of inlaid stoppers and I also cast my own blanks in various plastics. Just curious if you've ventured into casting? Take care and al the best to you and yours!


----------



## airrat (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking great,  nice job with the transition.


----------



## NavyDiver (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice job.  I love the look of the yew!


----------



## johncrane (Apr 8, 2007)

Superb work Andrew!![]


----------



## UKpenmaker (Apr 9, 2007)

Many thanks for the comments.


Steve, i have not yet ventured into casting, we are in rented property at the moment, so not enough room for everything. Mabye when we get moved a i get my workshop built i may think about it.


----------



## HawksFeather (Apr 9, 2007)

UK,

You have done an excellent job on the stoppers.  The fit and finish shows the care and expertise that went into the final product.  Good work.

Jerry


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 10, 2007)

The yew and Acrylic is absolutely gorgeous. Keep up the good work. I need to get my materials out and try turning a bottle stopper. I like turning the T-style with the corkscrews as it is like turning a pen. 

Mike


----------



## MDWine (Apr 10, 2007)

Excellent work, I really like the Yew!


----------



## JDPens (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice job, they look fantastic!
I like the design of the first one.


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice job Andrew.[]
Where in the uk did you get the stoppers from though?[]


----------



## papaturner (Apr 13, 2007)

very good sir


----------



## UKpenmaker (Apr 14, 2007)

Derek, very easy to get the stoppers. Just went down to the post office and picked them up after being delivered from Canada (William Woodwrite).[][}]


----------



## Pompeyite (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> <br />Derek, very easy to get the stoppers. Just went down to the post office and picked them up after being delivered from Canada (William Woodwrite).[][}]


Hi Andrew, so it was you who bought all thier stock eh? They are now out of stock.[] Cheers matey.[]


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 16, 2007)

Mark,
I'd never guess it was your first.  Very nice.  I love to knock out a quick stopper.  Sometimes that's all my back can handle.
Rob


----------



## GBusardo (Apr 18, 2007)

I am really liking the yew.  Great work


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 19, 2007)

Very nicely done..!
[]


----------

